# Carved Snake Walking Sticks



## stixman

I have been making Carved Snake Walking sticks and canes for several years and selling the sticks on my web site Kentucky Walking Sticks (http://www.kywalkingstick.com).

You can visit the web site, where I have a slide show of lots of the Carved Snake Walking sticks, if you like.

I will attach a picture or two.


----------



## CAS14

Be sure to check out the "For Sale by Individuals" Forum, where folks may see your artwork.

http://walkingstickforum.com/forum/15-for-sale-by-individuals-forum/


----------



## gdenby

Cool website. I'd happened across it before, and admired the workmanship and invention. If you don't mind, what do you use to color the snakes?

And, I noticed you had one w. a pine cone on top. Did you know that was one of the god Dionysius' symbols?


----------



## Creation Carvings

Here is an example of my latest cobra walking stick.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:291]


----------

